# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الإمارات >  قانون العقاقير الخطرة لسنة 1971 بالامارات.

## هيثم الفقى

المادة 1                           
يسمى هذا القانون " قانون العقاقير الخطرة لسنة 1971"ويعمل به في الإمارات اعتبارا من تاريخ صدوره.                           


المادة 2                           
إيفاءا للغايات المقصودة في هذا القانون تعني الكلمات التالية مايلي ، إلا إذا دلت القرينة على خلاف ذلك : " الإمارات " :إمارة دبي والشارقة وعجمان و أم القيوين و رأس الخيمة والفجيرة. " المجلس " : مجلس حكام الإمارات المتصالحة. " الدائرة " : دائرة الصحة التابعة للمجلس. " يستورد شيئا " : يدخله إلى أي مكان في الإمارات من خارجها. " يصدر شيئا " : يخرجه من الإمارات.                             


المادة 3                           
يحظر على أي شخص أن يستورد أو يصدر أو ينتج أو يصنع أو يحرز أو يشتري أو يبيع أو يسلم أو يتنازل عن أية كمية من العقاقير الخطرة المدرجة في قسمي الجدول الأول والثاني الملحقين بهذا القانون، أو أن يتوسط في بيعها أو شرائها أو إحرازها أو تسليمها أو التنازل عنها إلا في الأحوال المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وبالشروط المبينة فيه.                                


المادة 4                           
يجوز لأي شخص أو مؤسسة من التاليين إستيراد أو تصدير العقاقير الخطرة المدرجة في القسم الثاني من الجدول الملحق بهذا القانون بعد الحصول على ترخيص خاص بذلك من الدائرة . 1-الصيدليات المرخص بإدارتها في أي من الإمارات بشرط أن تستخدم صيدليا مرخصا له بمزاولة هذه المهنة. 2-أصحاب معامل التحاليل الكيميائية أو الصناعية أو الأبحاث العلمية المرخص بإدراتها . 3-وكلاء ووسطاء مصانع الأدوية المرخص لهم بمزاولة هذه المهنة ، بشرط أن يستخدموا لهذا الغرض صيدليا مرخصا له بمزاولة هذه المهنة.  4-إدارات الحكومات والمعاهد العلمية المعترف بها. 5-المستشفيات والمستوصفات المرخص بها . 6-الأطباء البشريون وأطباء الأسنان المرخص لهم بمزاولة مهنة الطب.                               


المادة 5                           
ينشأ في الدائرة سجل خاص يقيد به الأشخاص والجهات المرخص لها بإستيراد وتصدير العقاقير الخطرة يتضمن البيانات الآتية:- ( 1 ) رقم القيد. ( 2 ) الأسم الكامل والسن والجنسية وعنوان محل الإقامة. ( 3 ) محل العمل الذي تودع فيه العقاقير الخطرة. ( 4) بيان كميات و أنواع العقاقير الخطرة التي رخص باستيرادها او تصديرها و تاريخ الترخيص. (5) اية بيانات أخرى.                             


المادة 6                           
1-كل من أعطى ترخيصا بموجب المادة الرابعة من هذا القانون ورغب في إستيراد أو تصدير عقاقير خطرة ، يجب عليه أن يقدم طلبا بذلك للدائرة عند كل إستيراد أو تصدير ، يوضح به نوع هذه المواد والكميات و الأسباب المبررة للإستيراد أو التصدير . وللدائرة الحق في رفض الطلب أو تخفيض الكميات المطلوبة. 2-كل ترخيص يصدر لإستيراد أو تصدير أية كمية من العقاقير الخطرة يعتبر لاغيا إذا لم يعمل به خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ صدروه.                           


المادة 7                           
استثناءا من حكم المادة الثالثة ، يجوز لأي إنسان حيازة كمية من العقاقير الخطرة المدرجة في القسم الثاني من الجدول الملحق بهذا القانون بالمقدار الذي يصفه له الطبيب المرخص بمزاولة مهنة الطب في أية إمارة لإستعماله الخاص ولإسباب صحية بحتة . ولا يجوز التخلي عن هذه العقاقير لأي شخص آخر مهما كانت الأسباب.                              


المادة 8                           
لا يجوز لأي طبيب مرخص له بمزاولة مهنة الطب أن يصف أية عقاقير خطرة لأي مريض إلا بقصد العلاج الطبي الصحيح.                           


المادة 9                           
يجب على الصيادلة مراعاة التعليمات الأتية عن حيازة العقاقير الخطرة وصرفها:- ( 1 ) يجب أن تحفظ العقاقير الخطرة في أوعية خاصة توضع عليها بطاقة تكتب عليها كلمة " سم " باللغتين العربية والأنجليزية. ويجب أن تحفظ هذه الأوعية داخل دولاب خاص ، يحكم إغلاقه ، ويحتفظ الصيدلي المسؤول عن إدارة الصيدلية بمفتاحه شخصيا.  ( 2 ) لا يجوز للصيادلة أن يصرفوا لأي شخص عقاقير خطرة إلا بموجب وصفة طبية ، ويجب أن تكون الوصفة مستوفية للشروط الآتية:- أ-أن تكون صادرة من طبيب مرخص له بمزاولة مهنة الطب في أي من الإمارات المتصالحة. ب-أن تكتب بالحبر بخط واضح خالية من أي شطب أو كشط. ج-أن يبين بها أسم المريض الكامل وسنه وعنوانه. د- أن تبين بها كمية العقار الخطر بالأرقام والحروف. هـ -أن تؤرخ الوصفه وتوقع من الطبيب بتوقيعه الكامل. و- أن يبين بها أسم الطبيب بالكامل وعنوانه ورقم هاتفه أن وجد. ز-أن تختم بخاتم ذلك الطبيب.                          


المادة 10                         
لايجوز تكرار صرف وصفة طبية محتوية على عقار خطر إلا بموجب وصفة طبية جديد.                                   


المادة 11                         
لايجوز صرف وصفة طبية محتوية على عقار خطر للحقن تحت الجلد إذا انقضى يومان على تحرير الوصفة ، ولا يحسب ضمن هذه المدة اليوم الذي حررت فيه الوصفة.                                    


المادة 12                         
جميع العقاقير الخطرة الواردة إلى الصيدلية أو المصروفة منها يجب قيدها في دفتر خاص أولا بأول ، ويجب أن تكون صفحات هذا الدفتر مرقومة ومختومة بخاتم الدائرة ، على أن تتضمن بيانات العقاقير الواردة :- تاريخ الورود و النوع و الكمية و الجهة الواردة منها ورقم و تاريخ ترخيص الدائرة بالإستيراد ، وأن تتضمن بيانات الصرف :أسم المريض الكامل و سنه وعنوانه وأسم الطبيب الذي حرر الوصفة و عنوانه وتاريخ الصرف ونوع وكمية العقار الخطر المصروف و توقيع الصيدلي الذي قام بالصرف . ويجب حفظ هذه الدفاتر باالصيدلية لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ آخر قيد تم بها.                               


المادة 13                         
العقاقير الخطرة التي يسمح لاطباء الأسنان بتحرير وصفات طبية بها هي: امبول الكوكايين والادرنالين ( 2 % من الكوكايين على الأكثر ) وامبول النوفوكايين ( 5 % من النوفوكايين على الأكثر ) وأقراص هذه المواد المحتوية على واحد أو أثنين سنتجرام من الكوكايين أو خمس سنتيجرام من النوفوكايين على الأكثر ومحاليل هذه المواد المحتوية على مواد فعالة بشرط الا تزيد نسبة الكوكايين على 2 % ونسبة النوفوكايين على 5 % ومسحوق المورفين و مسحوق النوفوكايين .                               


المادة 14                         
كل شخص رخص له بإستيراد وتصدير وحيازة العقاقير الخطرة طبقا لاحكام هذا القانون يجب عليه أن يقيد الوارد والمصروف من هذه المواد أولا فأولا في دفتر خاص ، ويكون القيد بالحبر وبخط واضح خال من الكشط والشطب . ويجب أن تكون صفحات هذا الدفتر مرقومة ومختومة بخاتم الدائرة وأن تتضمن بيانات العقاقير الواردة : تاريخ الورود والجهة الواردة منها ونوعها وكمياتها ورقم وتاريخ ترخيص الدائرة باستيرادها وأن تتضمن بيانات المواد المصروفة : التاريخ و الجهة أو الشخص الذي صرفت له و عنوانه و مستندات الصرف و غير ذلك من البيانات الضرورية. ويجب أن تكون هذه الدفاتر مستوفاة أو لا فأولا ، ويجب تقديمها لمندوبي الدائرة عند كل طلب . ويجب إرسال كتاب موصي عليه الدائرة خلال الأسبوع الأول من كل شهر ، يبين به الوارد والمصروف من العقاقير الخطرة خلال الشهر السابق ، وكذلك الباقي منها طبقا للنماذج التي تعدها الدائرة لهذا الغرض.                            


المادة 15                         
يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على ماية ألف ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين ، كل من خالف اي حكم من احكام المادة الثالثة من هذا القانون ، ويعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تزيد على ثلاث سنوات وبغرامة لا تزيد على عشرة آلاف ريال أو بإحدى هاتين العوقبتين كل من خالف أي حكم آخر من أحكام هذا القانون. وعلى المحكمة أن تأمر بمصادرة العقاقير الخطرة المضبوطة . ولها أيضا أن تأمر بمصادرة وسائل النقل وأية أدوات أخرى استعملت في ارتكاب الجريمة.                            


المادة 16                         
يعاقب بالعقوبات المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 15 ) من هذا القانون كل من قام في إحدى الإمارات المتصالحة بالتآمر أو المساعدة في إرتكاب جرم يتعلق بإحد العقاقير الخطرة المدرجة بالجدول الملحق بهذا القانون ، أو بتقديم المشورة لارتكابه أو بتدبير ارتكابه فيها أو في أي مكان خارجها ، إذا كان ذلك الجرم معاقبا عليه بموجب أحكام أي قانون معمول به في ذلك المكان وينص على مراقبة وتنظيم صنع أو إنتاج أو بيع أو حيازة أو إستعمال أو تصدير أو إستيراد العقاقير الخطرة.                              


المادة 17                         
المحكمة المختصة بمحاكمة أي شخص متهم بإرتكاب جرم معاقب عليه بمقتضى أحكام هذا القانون هي المحكمة المدنية التابعة للإمارات التي إرتكب فيها الجرم.                            


المادة 18                         
لأغراض المادة ( 16 ) من هذا القانون ، للمحكمة أن تقبل في معرض البينة : - 1-أية شهادة تبدو بأنها صادرة من حكومة أي بلد خارج الإمارات المتصالحة أو نيابة عنها بأن القانون الوارد ذكره في الشهادة يفرض رقابة في ذلك البدل على استيراد العقاقير الخطرة أو تصديرها أو يحازتها أو تداولها أو صنعها أو إنتاجها أو إستعمالها أو تعاطيها. 2-اية وقائع مبينة في الشهادة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة السابقة ، كبينة قطعية على مخالفة القانون المعنى.                                    


المادة 19                         
تقوم الدائرة بالتعاون مع الدائرة المختصة في كل إمارة بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون وتتولى سلطات الأمن فيها ملاحقة مخالفيه. وللدائرة بموافقة رئيس المجلس اصدار ما تراه من الأنظمة التي لا تتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون لاجل تنفيذه على الوجه الأكمل.

----------

